# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Reggae Concert at Great Adventures

## Luvsdaislands

If you are in the New Jersey area check this out!!

----------


## ellmackey

thanx for the post  bless

----------


## butterfly

Thanks for the post but, what is I-Octane doing in the U.S.?  I was expecting to see him in Jamaica for the independence.   :Smile:  Hopefully he'll come back to Jamaica while I'm still down there.  I would love to see him perform.

----------

